# avant labs question



## topolo (Oct 26, 2003)

could someone please discuss which prodeuct are better for fat loss in men..and which products are better by avant for women?

any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2003)

I would say the best weight loss product for both men and women is a good diet and exercise.  For losing weight you want to include a lot of cardio excercises.  Check with your doctor or a trainer to help setup the right program for you.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

I would say LeptiGen:
http://www.avantlabs.com/main.php?productID=5


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 26, 2003)

interesting... I was just reading an article in a new magazine all about leptin... Prince, have you used this supplement or have you just heard good things?  I have seen your pics and I'm not trying to kiss ass or anything, but your shape and size is pretty much where i'd like to get to... What is your height/weight in those pics taken... i especially like the "upper body - front" shot... very nice...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks, no I have never taken it, but I believe Leslie is quite fond of it.

not sure which pics, the black & white were around 4 years ago and I was only around 170lbs, I am about 5' 6", the color pics I was around 185lbs.

before my back injury a few months ago I was at 195lbs, right now I am down to a solid 180lbs and fairly lean, I can see abs.

I need to take and post some new pics, my digital camera is a piece of crap, I keep waiting to get a new one....


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm 5'11".... I'm wondering what kind of weight I would be at if i had your build in those black and white pics... I'm guessing 180-190... you think that's about right?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

No way to make that assessment, especially over the net without pics. Even with them it's hard, height and build are huge factors with weight. Post your pics, I will take a look! 

You have to remember that I have a very small bone structure too, before I started lifting weights at 5' 6" I weighed around 135lbs. I assume that if I quite lifting all together I would shrink down to around 150lbs or so.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 26, 2003)

I recommend ab solved and lipoderm.  They are both good products.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2003)

I recommend staying away from the jelly donuts and save your money.


----------



## topolo (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy, I AM a personal trainer!!!! I would reccomend you save your lame posts foir another thread!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

VPX has several products out there that many members here swear to.  One is Clenbuterx  and I forget the name of the other.  Check out VPX website or send a PM to GOPRO he works for the company.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2003)

Folks, I'm not hear to bash those who take weight loss products.
I'm just voicing my opinion on how important I feel that a good diet and excercise is, and that they should not be substituted for a weight loss product.

Finally, I don't feel that I should be hammered on by someone like topolo or anyone else for voicing my opinion.  I haven't bashed anyone else here for voicing theirs.  I did make a joke, but that wasn't directed to any individual here.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

I didn't read the bashing Randy but your statement is correct. Nothing takes the place of proper diet, nutrition and training.  Diet Supliments should be used as just as the name says a supliment to diet,nutrition and training.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> Randy, I AM a personal trainer!!!! I would reccomend you save your lame posts foir another thread!!



Topolo, as you can see by his post he followed it with a laughing face...thus a joke.  you'll find joking comments on just about every thread here so lighten up.  Your being a P/T...where did that come from anyway?  What was the point of proclaiming your a P/T have to do with anything?


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks FS


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

No need to thank me Randy, he had no business jumping on you like that man.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 27, 2003)

I took trimspa w/ ephedra and lost about 30 pounds w/ intense cardio training. I took it slow though 2 pills a day 1 in morning and 1  before workout. 

Good luck, with losing weight, I'm working on that myself


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

No way Brando  your not Cabbie from howard stern are you???  lol   Good work taking that weight off. Now the real challenge and that is keeping it off.  Be sure to eat clean bro.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 27, 2003)

thnx bro, the weight has been off for sometime now, I went the whole month of August not exercising, but of course I did work at a electronic store carrying 50lb boxes up and downstairs. Yeah keeping the weight off is easy for me, but losing more of it is being a pain. I m stuck at 203, like not once have I dropped below it....


----------



## topolo (Oct 27, 2003)

Your being a P/T...where did that come from anyway? What was the point of proclaiming your a P/T have to do with anything?


The post came because he said to hire a personal trainer. The thread is about avant labs............not what he thinks I should do!!!! I want specific information on their products especially which products are for men and which ones are for women......I am not looking for lame information about staying off jelly donuts or hiring a personal trainer. The thread was specific.......AVANT LABS not how to lose weight.

*Lets keep this clean and not personal, OK?*


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 27, 2003)

Randy, the first time you said diet and exercise and something about wasting money of supplements... i was like whatever, read the post thread buddy... the second time it was obvious you were just trying to be cute... hence the jelly donut remark... 

I think you were setting yourself up for someone to tell you to lay off... start your own thread .... or better yet...

GO TO DIET AND NUTRITION FORUM AND DON'T POST IN THE SUPPLEMENT FORUM IF YOU DON'T SUPPORT SUPPLEMENTATION!!!

I'm not trying to be personal... but c'mon, gimme a break...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I recommend ab solved and lipoderm.  They are both good products.




Bump myself!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2003)

Randy, YES, proper diet, nutrition and training are number one, but supplements can, and do, help that is why they exist. So if you have everything else in order there is nothing wrong with using a supplement to facilitate your progress.

Regardless of that, the person was specifically asking about supplement advice, not diet and nutrition.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> Your being a P/T...where did that come from anyway? What was the point of proclaiming your a P/T have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> ...



I understand what your saying topolo but all I said was you came across kinda hard on the fella.  No big deal. Lets just drop it.    The important thing is,, did you get your question answered yet?   I have to look back and read around all the bullshit posts (including mine) to see what info came out of this.   I'm also interested in these Avant products.  I've been using VPX because my buddy GOPRO works for them.   Twin Peaks has an interest in Avant labs so why don't you PM him your questions on their products.  He would be more then happy to help you.


----------



## topolo (Oct 27, 2003)

i think i will....thanks


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Your very welcome.  Let us know what you decide to buy if anything.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2003)

I apologize about the jelly donut comment.  I guess I should of just said, "Hold Da Mayo"


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh man Randy you keep getting in trouble. lol


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2003)

I know I'm a misfit..... I sowry


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2003)

Must be my flee colar....It is drivin me nuts


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

And back to the topic on hand.

LeptiGen is indeed, IMHO, the best dieting product on the market today.  It is a one of its kind -- nothing else event claims to do what LeptiGen does -- make dieting a breeze by taking preventative measures -- by keeping leptin levels raised, when the diet would normally cause them to crash.

If you are looking for assistance in specific areas, Lipoderm-Y is ideal for females who carry extra fat in the hip, thigh, and butt areas.

Ab-Solved is ideal for combatting abdominal fat in men, or women who have male-pattern fat storage.

Lipoderm Ultra, while more expensive, is the most effective of the bunch, just about anywhere.

Hope this helps.

P.S.  Other good fat-loss ingredients are ephedrine, green tea extract, forskolin, guggulsterones, and others.  You may want to look into Syntrax's MM4, AST's Dymetadrine Xtreme, and VPX's Redline.


----------



## topolo (Oct 28, 2003)

thanks tp


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

Anytime.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

I've seen an improvement on my arms from using the Lipoderm-Y.

I also swear by the Leptigen!!!  Talk about cutting cravings and hunger pains!!!

Fade started the Redline and is already loving it!

BTW, the Clenbutrx is being discontinued and replaced with Redline.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> For losing weight you want to include a lot of cardio excercises.


I COMPLETELY disagree with this... cardio is NOT the most effective means to fat loss.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 28, 2003)

All you have to do is creat a 250 deficit and youll be set for 1 lb a week.  And workout out.  Whether it be cardio or lifting.  I do recomend once againg the Lipo and Ab solved.  They seem to be working well for me.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I do recomend once againg the Lipo and Ab solved.  They seem to be working well for me.


You're using both???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

I use both too


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes.  There is a difference in both of them.  I specifically use the ab-solved for the abs and the lipo on other spots.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Butterfly...

Where did I write that Cardio was the most effective way to weight loss  

Your much to late I'm affraid, we've been over this already and it's old now.  So please fly away butterfly, and take your whip elsewhere.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Butterfly...
> 
> Where did I write that Cardio was the most effective way to weight loss
> ...


Yo, asshole.................. I believe Butterfly quoted YOU and has given you no reason to be such a dick to her.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Well Randy,  you've done pissed off another member.   
You've got to watch it bud.

I can see where you're being playful, but on the other token, you have to be careful in who you do this to.  Certain people are a little touchy. 


In regards to the fat loss....here's my comment.


Diet and Cardio..........Diet and Cardio.................Diet and Cardio.

Supplements give ya the extra BOOST.  Gotta love it.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

1. Diet
2. Lifting
3. Cardio (no way in hell does cardio take presedence over training) 
4. Supplements


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

Babs, what happens, hormonally, when you diet?

As to cardio: BAH!


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

You Jodi, go back to Vegas ...  I wasn't being a dick.  
I'm sure she knows we just been all over this a couple days ago.

I've already been spanked about my topic.  It's just funny how people like to beat a dead horse.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 1. Diet
> 2. Lifting
> 3. Cardio (no way in hell does cardio take presedence over training)
> 4. Supplements



1, 2, 4, 3 for fat loss.

2, 1, 3, 4 for body composition.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Butterfly...
> 
> Where did I write that Cardio was the most effective way to weight loss
> ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Jodi/butterfly,

Do you both need glasses...  Where in the hell did I say that Cardio takes presedence over training?  Where did I say that Cardio is the best way to weight loss? 

Do you need to borrow some glasses? 

Let me emphasize what I believe.   The best way to lose weight is proper diet, and proper exercise.  Now as I said, this topic is old.  I also stated that proper diet and exercise in combination of the right diet product may work well too.  I'm sure there are other ways that work better for some people.  Everyone is different.





> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 1. Diet
> 2. Lifting
> 3. Cardio (no way in hell does cardio take presedence over training)
> 4. Supplements


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

I said, for losing weight you want to include a lot of cardio excercises... I never said it was the best way to weight loss.   
Hmmmm maybe I need glasses.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh shit.  TP is challenging me.   

Give me a minute and I'll respond.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Ladies, 

Don't get hi blood pressure!  Just get glasses


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 1, 2, 4, 3 for fat loss.
> 
> 2, 1, 3, 4 for body composition.


I did mean for fat loss and I also did mean to put cardio in the number 4 slot.   You know how I loathe cardio


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Ladies,

As I said, my comments were old.   Why don't you focus on the topic of this thread.  It is referencing weight loss products.
Why don't you stop acting like children and drop this subject 
It really does not coorespond to the thread topic.

Again it is referencing diet products.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

LOL....uggg ohhh babsie has gone to pull out an article out of her weight loss encyclopedia...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Babs, what happens, hormonally, when you diet?
> 
> As to cardio: BAH!



Okay.  In general?  or in women vs man?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

> For losing weight you want to include a lot of cardio excercises.



Ladies, Randy is absolutely correct.  Cardio is an excellent way to lose _weight._

Now, as you all know, it is not (especially "a lot of" it) ideal for *fat loss.*

Please ladies, don't take Randy out of context.  He was cleary referring to the ability to drop as much weight (including muscle) as possible.

Please wear your glasses.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay.  In general?  or in women vs man?



In general.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Thank you TP....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

Anytime.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You Jodi, go back to Vegas ...  I wasn't being a dick.
> I'm sure she knows we just been all over this a couple days ago.
> 
> I've already been spanked about my topic.  It's just funny how people like to beat a dead horse.


No, now your being an ass.

Many topics get off subject, deal with it.  Its a discussion forum.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ladies, Randy is absolutely correct.  Cardio is an excellent way to lose _weight._
> 
> Now, as you all know, it is not (especially "a lot of" it) ideal for *fat loss.*
> ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Jodi,

You are an instigator.  The message your quoting is simply in defense of the nasty message you sent me.  In fact you too must of thought it was since you deleted it after you sent it.  So don't try to play the angel here Jodi.  

Grow up and act like an adult.  My comment to butterfly may of been harsh, but it was only because I was already bashed for placing an off topic message on this thread.  Why don't you stay on topic and just drop this issue.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

Excuse me.  What did I delete?  I've never written to you or even heard of you until this thread.  WTF are you talking about?  I never sent you any nasty message, I don't even know who you are.

I commented on your harsh post to butterfly which I found childish and uncalled for.  I never delete any thread and as you can see I had no problem calling you an ass.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 28, 2003)

2 + 2 = 4

I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2003)

Jodi,

My apology,  the messages where moving so fast at one point I lost track of it and thought you deleted it.  I can clearly see that you have no problem using foul language.  What a wonderful attribute Jodi.  

Now that we clarified this, can you please drop this subject.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 28, 2003)

lol

Jodi the Hellraising Badass.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2003)

I told everyone to play nice and not make this personal on page one!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> lol
> 
> Jodi the Hellraising Badass.


 You know me IAB...........kicking ass and taking names later 

Randy, subject dropped and yes, I'm quite fond of my trucker mouth.


----------

